# Let's see your fishing apps



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

There are many resources online to plan a trip by but I want to know which phone apps are a must have for on the fly decisions while fishing. What's on your phone?

I have:
WeatherUnderground
WindAlert
Trimble GPS Fish- has a better map than my fish finder
MyRadar
KnotWars


I used to run MyFishingAdvisor until the free app disappeared. I also used to have a barometer app but my new work phone is too dumb for that.

Let's see them!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

For everything but offshore trips:
- weather underground for historical data
- windalert for forecast (including tides)
- noaa for bay tide/temp(water+air) data (historical+forecast) 
- navionics (website and app) for lake bottom maps
- 2cool for advice and reports


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Outdoor annual is an app that I use. It's everything that I. The book when you get your fishing / hunting license.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

i use My Cast, it gives you the wind, but you have to pay the yearly fee... (10 or 12 bucks)


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

FISHWEATHER

KFDM - Fish and game forcast forcast


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

NOAA for the weather, great radar 


You never know unless you go


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

ikeephardheads said:


> FISHWEATHER
> 
> KFDM - Fish and game forcast forcast


I saw Fishweather recently (I think at the bottom of my start up page on WindAlert) and was wondering what kind of fish specific info it provides?


----------



## cranken (Aug 16, 2011)

First post Yall, I have Fishhead River Data and Coastal Data, Swellinfo Surf Data, Navionics Maps, Outdoor Annual, Knot Wars.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

cranken said:


> First post Yall, I have Fishhead River Data and Coastal Data, Swellinfo Surf Data, Navionics Maps, Outdoor Annual, Knot Wars.


Welcome cranken!

Swell Info. I should add that one.

Fishhead River Data. I need to look that one up. Does this one show gauges and stuff?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Welcome to 2 Cool...*



cranken said:


> First post Yall, I have Fishhead River Data and Coastal Data, Swellinfo Surf Data, Navionics Maps, Outdoor Annual, Knot Wars.


You'll love it here!................Forecast Fishing. Rivercast, My Tide Times, Intellicast, My Radar, Weather Bug, and Storm.


----------



## cranken (Aug 16, 2011)

Bankin' On It said:


> Welcome cranken!
> 
> Swell Info. I should add that one.
> 
> Fishhead River Data. I need to look that one up. Does this one show gauges and stuff?


.Its a complicated App, you have to put in the locations you want to see like (Trinity River At Riverside) you do the same with Tides (Rollover Pass), then while looking at rivers That station may show Flow data, Or Stage, Water Temp, etc... plus you can see todays data, or Ten days of data, turn the phone sideways and it shows it in graph forum. It also has Weather and Moon info, and sunrise and sunset for each location.


----------

